# Man with van



## Wendylanzarote (Mar 26, 2014)

We are trying to get a man with a van, to pickup my old Triumph motorbike for Bury St Edmunds in Suffolk and bring it over to Malaga for me. Anyone out there want a job?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a proposal for you but can't send a private message until you have 5 posts. I don't know where we go from here...


----------



## Wendylanzarote (Mar 26, 2014)

*More posts*

Well I'll have to put up some more posts then you can contact me.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

If Madliz can't help (and do remember her name) I know someone who might be able to help. Get your posts up so Madliz can PM you...


----------



## Wendylanzarote (Mar 26, 2014)

Do I have to write 5 new threads to be contacted or just five posts


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Five posts - you are at 3 right now


----------



## Wendylanzarote (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok thanks for that, I will keep them coming till we can talk privately


----------



## Wendylanzarote (Mar 26, 2014)

How do we chat privately., I don't see a contact button


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

PM sent!


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

I did hear of a company that will ship bikes from Derby to southern Spain for £250, but I can't remember who it was. I know this trackday company will ship your bike for £250 if you book a trackday with them, I wonder if they would ship a bike without you booking a trackday provided there was space on the truck? Then you just need to collect it from Jerez or Almeria and ride it back to Malaga. Track Sense European Track Days


----------



## zx10r-Al (Apr 8, 2013)

Here's another - FlyBikeFly: European motorcycle transport to your favourite destinations


----------

